# Two bunnies Video and pictures



## RatPirate (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello. I fanilly found their names is all black is Spot and with brown is Pepper.









Me and Spot




Me and Pepper

Video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9hdZ0WyI0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9hdZ0WyI0Y[/ame]


----------



## pamnock (Apr 9, 2007)

Cute! Pepper's color is called "black otter" - mismarked with the cute white nose 

Pam


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh they are so cute! Great video. I love pepper's little nose with the white on it. So cute!

_________
Nadia


----------

